# Plumeria the Pigeon



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I believe I have a very unique situation here at my house. Because most here have a respect and love for pigeons I thought I'd share the story of Plumeria the Pigeon. 

Early this spring 2017 my husband and his boss found three little scrub jays that had fallen from the nest. One was dead and the other two were being watched by a cat nearby. They decided to take the little birds as the nest was too high to even see. We raised up the little guys and delighted in their development and prayed they would do well. We became very attached but sadly they had to go sometime. After a week after they were gone, I got a call from my mom who, I'm thankful lives down the street from me. She told me that her step son had found a bird of some kind on the sidewalk of where his family lives. She said he watched for an hour to see if the mother bird would come but it was just sitting there with a broken nest on the sidewalk of the pool area. He brought her the bird and told her that he thought I better take care of it, since I was an expert on birds (not really). I was at work about an hour away and she stated that she was sure the bird was starving. Well, since I only had experience with feeding a song bird, I advised my mom to soak some kibble in water and put the food in the birds mouth with tweezers until I could get there and get proper food for it. When I got there boy was I in for a surprise. Little did I know it was never going to open it's beak for food. Nor did any of us know what this peculiar looking baby bird was. What type of bird is it? I typed into my internet search. I guessed a duck or some strange chicken? perhaps? Long beak, yellow down, big unopened eyes, three toes, no webbing. Then I saw it, A PIGEON! We have a pigeon on our hands and they eat by sticking their beaks into the mouths of the parents to eat from the crop. No wonder it was swinging its beak around, looking for a hole to eat from. I brought her home put her on a heating pad and went straight to the internet to figure out how to feed her. (I looked also how to tell the sex of the bird. By the resources which I know aren't definite, I call her a her.) My husband and I hand fed her for three days and her eye slits started to open. It just so happened that our resident mourning doves just had their second round of egg hatching the same day we brought plumeria home. My husband and I were looking at heading back to a very very busy work week. Since doves and pigeons eat the same way...we thought we could see if Gardenia the dove would adopt plumeria the pigeon. So that night after Plumeria was full of her baby bird formula, we put her in Gardenias nest. Not even one minute went by and Gardenia went and sat on her babies. For two weeks Gardenia fed all three chicks and sat on them, then the doves fledged on the 28th of June 2017. One was eaten by a skunk on the 29th of June  that was horrible to see and not only that but my husband every night would get up to scare any predators away. He had just come back from a ten minute chase with a Opossum that night and not ten minutes later we woke up to a crash and wings. That left Plumeria still in the nest and we still see the other little dove in our bird feeder everyday. Gardenia and or her husband come every morning to feed Plumeria and every afternoon. She is doing very well. We bring her in at night, we don't socialize with her at all just cover her and in the morning about 5:15 we take her out just before the dove comes to feed her. By my calculations she is 27 days old. I don't think she will be ready to leave in four days. Her tail feathers aren't in yet. Today and yesterday I put a little bird food out and she pecks at it and is eating it. I put a little water there too and the dove to my surprise doesn't mind it. I read they can be very particular if anything is different with their nests. I really want to keep her but not sure If I should or just let her fly away too? We've tried so hard to let her be wild but now I wish I would have fed her and raised her up because she is scared of us now. I'll try to post some pictures, if I can figure it out. Also is it normal for her not to have longer tail feathers at day 27? Also her beak is still a little wide and very black, should it be smaller and more tapered at this age to fit her head a bit more? Maybe she hasn't gotten enough crop milk?


----------



## kayosa (Apr 17, 2017)

feather growth is all dependent on the quantity and quality of food. So it might be a bit slower if at some point she wasn't getting fed right. I'm not sure about day-to-growth ratio, but I wouldn't worry about it.

The beak is fine. they don't get the thin tapered beak until they are adults, and will even have it after they are completely fledged. The baby beak shape is the only way I can tell the young from their parents(once they fly), besides the babies will follow their parents around like a mob begging for food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons learn much of what they need to know to survive out there from their parents and flock. Plumeria won't have the benefit of this as she wasn't raised by her parents, who would then take them out and teach them. They are not safe alone, but must be part of a flock. She won't get the same experience from the dove parent, although it is cute that she fed her. Maybe you should start trying to let her get to know you, and make her a pet. It shouldn't be difficult to tame her up now. You could keep her in a good sized cage and give her at least a couple of hours a day out of cage time.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you Jay and Kayosa, 
I'm feeling very encouraged to keep her I'm so happy to know that her development is okay so far. I bet she just isn't getting enough food at this point. I noticed this morning that when the dove came to feed her, plumeria was soooo excited that she was flapping around and jumping to see the dove and the dove was able to give her a little food but then was scared off. The dove did not come at all the rest of the day. I think she has made another nest somewhere else. the last few days the dove would try and sit in the nest with plumeria and it seemed that she wanted to rest there. I know that the doves will try and use the same nest up to five times in a season. but the pigeon is way too "energetic" now and the dove can't rest there. Plumeria is much more "wild" than the doves. I mixed her some bird seed with coconut oil and some smashed up suet balls. She loved it. Is that an ok diet for a 27 day old pigeon? Do you have any advice regarding her diet? 
I was also happy to know that I could tame her quick, so happy in fact that as soon as it was dark my husband brought her in for the night and I asked him to see if she would eat out of his hand. She did and then she climbed up under my chin and I got to hold her there. Do most pigeon owners keep their pigeons inside our outside?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't give her coconut oil and suet balls. Pigeons don't eat suet and she doesn't need fat. You could get a good pigeon/dove mix and add a few things to it to make it a bit better for a pigeon. You can add some split peas, a bit of safflower seed, a small amount of brown rice. 

Some keep them outside, but then it would really be better to get her a companion pigeon, as it would get pretty lonely out there without a friend. Some keep them inside. She will need a calcium/D3 supplement, especially if kept inside. Even outside birds need calcium, but they get the vit. D3 they need from the suns rays. Inside birds don't have that. She is old enough to be weaned onto bird seed. Try pecking at it with your finger, like a beak, to show her. And she needs to learn to drink. Gently lower her beak into a small dish of water, but not over the nostrils. Do this several times daily, and she will learn. You can hand feed frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm water. Warm but not hot. Eventually she will see them as food and should pick them up on her own. That or sprinkle some seed around her and out of curiosity, she should start picking at them. Eventually she will learn to pick them up and then to eat them. This is how you would feed the defrosted peas.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Day one when we got her


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you Jay, so if we are gone all day tomorrow plain old bird seed is okay until I can go to the store for brown rice and peas. She is already pecking at the bird seed and is a good eater. she seems so hungry. I figured she would need fat if she wan't getting enough food. But I will stop the oil and suet asap. I've been taking the black sunflower seeds out of the mix, I assume she can't eat those? I know absolutely nothing about feeding a almost grown pigeon. I have canned peas but i'm sure that's not a great idea from all the sodium?


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

day four before we put her in the doves nest


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

A few pics of her in the nest when the doves were there. The last one of her with her wings open is from today. Not sure why the pics are upside down and sideways but at least you can see her.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Cat...
At that point of time maybe it was genius of you to use that mourning dove parents to this pigeon baby's advantage but now I think you will have to bring her in. Thats probably the reason that she hasnt developed at a normal rate because of the size difference.
I know guys who well not mourning but use ring neck doves to raise their high flyer pigeons. Since they let their pigeons out to exercise they keep ringneck doves as prisoners to foster their squabs.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Mouning doves are way smaller in size than pigeons. They have smaller crops and of course smaller throats. The mourning dove parents would be facing difficulty in feeding the pigeon squab now. And your mourning dove pair is ready to lay again. Your pair cannot take care of her properly now.
And the nesting site isnt safe...
You shall bring the pigeon baby in. Give her pigeon feedmix to eat and she will be fine.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you bring her in now and care for her as Jass has suggested. Thanks!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful story and the pics.

I wish you good luck with your new pigeon.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello all, we brought her in and i think she is happy and not too scared. It's much easier to sleep knowing she's safe! I'm grateful for all the help.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Great step....
Keep us posted about her...


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

She is very vocal and squeaks alot and flaps her wings, almost constantly when we are in her view. She throws in some clucks in between. Is it normal for them to be crying alot? I've been at work for five hours and i hope she's doing well. I miss her♡ this pic is from last night. Eating out of husbands hand


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww how sweet is she? I'm glad you've decided to bring her in and yes they do squeak a lot when young, constantly asking for food. Good luck with your little friend I bet she'll soon have you wrapped around her little claws.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

FredaH said:


> Aww how sweet is she? I'm glad you've decided to bring her in and yes they do squeak a lot when young, constantly asking for food. Good luck with your little friend I bet she'll soon have you wrapped around her little claws.


Oh yes! She's so cute i just love her. She is a sweet bird and when I hold her close to my chest she quiets down. I made her a nest out of dry grass and she really prefers it. The only thing i need to do is get her a cage, right now she's in a wooden crate, she hops in and out of it. I also need to decide if I'll keep her out or in.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wotta cutie...!
Do you mean honking sound by saying clucks?
Anyways hope your giving her acv, calcium with d3 and vitamin supplements separately atleast once a week. And have you tried offering her grit?


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Wotta cutie...!
> Do you mean honking sound by saying clucks?
> Anyways hope your giving her acv, calcium with d3 and vitamin supplements separately atleast once a week. And have you tried offering her grit?


Thank you♡ yes, i guess it's a honk sound? Sounds like a chicken to me but I don't know my bird sounds very well , except for my garden birds at the feeder. I feel like i have no idea what I'm doing with this bird. I covet all the advice i get from this forum. I gave her seed, brown rice, and peas this morning before i left and i don't even have a cage yet. I think she will have to live outside. My place is so small but i have a nice sized garden that many birds visit.
Do i just find the grit outside? How do i give her the supplements?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They sell pigeon grit. You give the supplements in the drinking water. 
If you just turn her out to live free in the garden, she will likely be food for a hawk or other predator. Pigeons live in flocks where they are safer. Or are you going to build her a place to live? If so, she should have a companion to keep her company.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree strongly with Ja3. Please dont let her go outside. If you dont want to keep her, maybe you can find her a good home. If you want to keep her, an outdoor cage is ok as long as it is safe from predators.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> They sell pigeon grit. You give the supplements in the drinking water.
> If you just turn her out to live free in the garden, she will likely be food for a hawk or other predator. Pigeons live in flocks where they are safer. Or are you going to build her a place to live? If so, she should have a companion to keep her company.


I never thought to just toss her out into the garden, sorry to make you all worry! I'd most definitely get her a cage. Imy pan tonight is to look up what my options are. I don't want too spend a fortune but I don't want a junky cage either. My landlords may have a higher acceptance if it looks really nice. I have a slight concern they won't let me keep her with a no pet ploicy. Everyone Ivê talked to thinks that they won't mind a bird. That makes me hopefull. I'm praying that when i ask all will go smoothly and they will say that the no pet policy only applies to cats and dogs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She would need more of an enclosure than a cage if outside. Not sure what you have in mind.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> She would need more of an enclosure than a cage if outside. Not sure what you have in mind.


Me either, Jay3, I'm learning from this forum (which I'm very grateful for) and whatever else i can find on the Internet. I saw a wooden armour cabinet that was converted into an enclodure/cage. It's nice because it has a roof and the sides look like some kind of mesh so the rodents can't get in. I'm thinking off gonna to the thrift shop and getting something we can convert. I'll post a pic and see what you think  thanks again.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Something like this but cuter


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Or like this! ?


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

I meant like this?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

See what you are saying. Pretty, but would need to be more closed to keep winds and weather out, and to give the bird a place to go to hide and feel safe if a predator comes around. Also, if not kept in the house, she would be alone more. Having a companion would be nice. They don't do well all alone most of the time.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

CatTheGreatBirdLvr said:


> I meant like this?


That looks great... few modifications and it will be good to go with...
But first decide, you wanna keep her or not....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Did you talk to the Landlord?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jass did bring up a good question. Speaking to the landlord first would be best before doing anything.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

The only time i have is Friday to speak to the landlord. I want to ask in person so I can show them my plan. They will be at the property Friday. I definitely want to keep her. She is sooooo sweet. Last night she put her beak between my fingers and opened her beak begging for food. I made her up some baby bird food. Now her crop finally feels full. I think she's been really hungry, not getting much from the dove the last week and not getting full enough from the seeds and peas? She really wants the formula still. Is ok to supplement with that for another couple days? She's 31 days old now but notice her feathers in the pic still so fluffy. I'm thinking she could use the extra nutrition?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Of course it's okay to supplement with the formula. I wouldn't totally stop it until she was eating and drinking enough on her own.
It's probably just the picture, but does her beak close properly normally?


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Of course it's okay to supplement with the formula. I wouldn't totally stop it until she was eating and drinking enough on her own.
> It's probably just the picture, but does her beak close properly normally?


Hello Jay3,

Thank you, Her beak is larger on the bottom than the top, so when she closes her beak the bottom comes up and looks wider than the top. Is that normal? I tried to capture a few pics but it wasn't easy  she was very flappy. My camera isn't very good either. But her beak does close all the way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks okay now. Must have been the angle of the picture.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Awwwwww!!! Did you at the bird? Oh... charming...
She really is under nourished. She would have been ready to fly by now otherwise.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Awwwwww!!! Did you at the bird? Oh... charming...
> She really is under nourished. She would have been ready to fly by now otherwise.


Poor thing I actually really enjoy feeding her so it's a win win fur both of us. I know I have to be careful not to give her too much. We don't want the sour crop! Is that always a danger or just when they are young?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sour crop caused by overfeeding could happen at any age. You shall make sure she eats only 3/4 crop full. Her crop should feel like a hanging soft bag after feeding not like a stuffed toy. Feed her again only when her crop empties. Check her crop everytime you wanna feed her that her crop is moving normally. This small caution will keep this problem away.
Also with overfeeding there is always a risk of aspiration. So take care of that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just looked at the pictures again. If the feathers around the face or on the throat aren't in then she could also have canker. The throat should be feathered by now.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Just looked at the pictures again. If the feathers around the face or on the throat aren't in then she could also have canker. The throat should be feathered by now.


I will look into it. I don't know what that is. Hopefully nothing that can't be fixed!


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

She can stay! The Landlord said yes.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so happy to hear tye good news!


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Just looked at the pictures again. If the feathers around the face or on the throat aren't in then she could also have canker. The throat should be feathered by now.


Jay when i googled pigeons with canker for a quick answer, it said some of the symptoms were lack of appetite and a listless bird. I thought that there is no way she could have it because she's always ready to eat and she likes to run from one side of the room to the other and she follows us around constantly squeaking. But then just a few hours later, I made her a bath, just an inch of water in a big plastic container. It seemed that she really liked it and she was bathing in it for less than a minue, it's very hot today close to 100 degrees, so I was happy to give her some relief. Then it seemed like she was tipping over. So I took her out and she shook off but was very listless and she wasn't squeaking at me like she always does and kind of leaning to one side or the other. Could this be a sign? If i open her beak and don't see any sign of canker could she still have it? She is talking to me now like normal (squeaking) But that was really weird. She changed, maybe the water was a bad idea?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful news that you can keep her, but that is weird.
Canker doesn't always show in the throat, but often does in young ones like her. Wonder what that reaction was to. I doubt that you made the water really cold. Not sure what that was. Is she okay now?


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

the water I made was cool but not very cold cooler than room temp, I'm concerned now, I've never noticed her tilt to one side or another while resting. She usually will go hide to nap under our chair or guitar and it is hard to get a glimpse of her. now she found a spot that I can see her and she is tilted somewhat while resting and she will prune her feathers here and there. I saw that one symptom of canker is the "penguin pose" where she stands up and gulps. She does do that after eating. Do I order the flagyl online and wait? there are no places around me that sell it. I wonder if this is very serious, I'm scared, I don't want her to die. I just got to celebrate getting to keep her. Her poop has been awesome the last four days or so since I've been giving her the baby bird formula, it has been very healthy looking and easy to pick up, but her very last one looked like a brown speghetti noodle in water.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Am so happy to hear tye good news!


Thank you CWebster!!


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

She seems better now and had a normal poop last one. Maybe she took in too much water? I think she was drinking every time she dipped down into the water to shake. I am concerned though about the penguin pose, I will order some medication and pray that it will get her in time to cure her from any canker issues.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They do stretch out and kind of lay on their side sometimes after bathing. That is probably what she was doing. They like to lay in the sun that way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to have the canker med on hand though. I would get Metronidazole in tablet form, as pills will last for years. A suspension, not so much. You should have the things that you may need on hand. For the common things. Then you aren't having to send for them and hoping you will get them on time.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Will do, I'll get the tabs and she didn't the pose after this last feeding. Praise God, I really was scared she was dying I even called a vet to make sure they see birds. She seems all better, I will definitely get the medication. Anything else I should consider ordering that i can't get from the local pet shop? Thanks again! Oh and It's safe to say that she is a black pigeon right? I was trying to figure out what type she was and she is a feral correct?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, looks like a feral, but not black. Maybe a dark check. 
You could buy a good wormer, a good antibiotic like Enrofloxacyn (Baytril), Medistatin for yeast problems, and a coccidiosis med, probiotics, pigeon grit, pigeon/dove seed mix. Pick them up as you go along.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

A quick update on Plumeria, she's doing well and getting her tail feathers. I have some meds on the way for canker just in case and will pick up some of the others soon. We will keep her inside. We are still looking for a cage that's not too pricey. She has some favorite places to rest and sleep. Is it a bad idea to let her free in the house until we find some kind of house for her to sleep in? I just cringe at the thought of keeping her in a crate. We put her in one the first week but she's bigger now and she doesn't like being in it. So the last four days she has been free in the house. I really appreciate all the encouragement and advice I've recieved from this forum. It's been priceless! Also, her neck feathers are wet in this pic I thin that's why you can see her neck skin. She gets the baby bird formula all down her neck so I clean he with a towel and water. 
Thankfully, Cat


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The metal dog crates make good cages and come in different sizes. A shelf can be added for them to perch on.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

*Update*

Hello all,

I just wanted to get an update on Plumeria out. She finally has a cage but hates it! We've given it away to our newest addition Pombo who we recieved last Sunday. We dont know much about him not even his age but that he came from this man who we couldn't really understand due to a language barrier. This man has a friend or family member who breeds pigeons. Pombo is very alert but so relaxed, seems like a cool bird so far. We are keeping them separate right now and we have a de wormer and supplements on the way. (which I'm terrified of! I hate worms and if they poop one out I'll be so glad but I know I'll run for my life) 
Plumeria is my best pal, she gets ready with me in the morning, sits on my shoulder even while I'm brushing my teeth. I miss her while I'm gone all day. She still comes flying if she see's her bottle of formula. But today, no bottle. I gave her peas for the first time! I managed to get six down. I was happy with that and will try again in the morning. I have few concerns, one being that she sneezes quite often and that she pecks at her dove/pigeon feed but hardly swallows but just a few select ones. Her poos aren't as big as they used to be either and instead of a nice healthy blob, it's more of a "turban style"? I read so much of the bird sicknesses I've got myself on high alert and may be overly scared? I have the metronaidazole in case of canker still but am hesitant to give it to her. I don't want to administer meds unless she really needs it or unless you all think I should then I'll do it right away. I really trust this site and all of you on this thread. Also, she is very itchy. Since she was undernourished, her big feathers are still growing and she's scratching alot creates alot of "dust". She has a bath available to her and she uses it about twice a week. Also this last bath had apple cider vinager in it. I've also added acv to both birds water bowls these last two days and I've noticed that Pombos poos are looking great! they were big dark green and white blobs and now they are moderate size dark brown blobs. 
on the way I have these meds coming:
GLOBAL combi worm liquid
Endecto Luis/worm drops for fleas and mites and lice and worms. A drop for the back of their neck
Global Entero Extra with brewers yeast and b vitamins
A good food pellet
and Dacoxine 4 in 1 for cocci, canker, ecoli and paratyphoid

I have also been dropping D vitamin, cod liver oil, and garlic oil in the water but not all at once.

Pombo was still being fed by his parents as far as we got from the man giving him away and he would not take the bottle nor was he interested in any seeds for the first day. I was able to grind Plumerias seed in my grain mill (that I just got for our anniversary!)and mix some garlic and cod liver oil and a little water and made a type of soft pellet that we were able get in his mouth. Just two days later in the morning he was picking up seeds and drinking water on his own. He's definitely healthier and fatter and featherier than Plumeria was at that size. Not as squeaky, but he honks!. Plumeria doesn't honk at all anymore but still squeaks alot The man who gave him away said that Pombo was most likely a boy but we'll see!
I'm including a pic of Plumeria hunched up resting. Is this normal? I've read that it could indicate sickness. 
Sorry my camera is not so good and that my pics always come out sideways. 
Ok pigeon family,
I wish you all my best and God bless.
Cat


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She should have a cage. Letting them loose in the house isn't safe. They can get into too much trouble. She would get used to it in time.
Don't know what the drug is in the wormer. Some wormers are dangerous to pigeons, but couldn't find the info on it. 4 in 1's aren't great either normally as they don't contain enough of any one drug in them to cure anything. It's really better to have separate drugs for the different things, rather than giving them something for 4 different things with 3 different drugs in it. Couldn't find any info on what is in that one either. 
I would have a good wormer that I knew the drug and that it was safe, a good wide spectrum antibiotic, like Baytril (enrofloxcyn), or Amoxicillin, and a good cocci med. All separate drugs. You would be better off. They work better.
Can't really tell all that much by that pic of her. Is she acting strong and healthy? Eating and drinking well? The baby is cute. Babies should not be wormed until they are 3 months old anyway. Wormers are toxic.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wonderfully cute birds!


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you *cwebster* ♡ Love my sweet little birds, and thank you *jay3* little Pombo is a handsome bird. My husband called the man who gave him to us to try and figure out how old he might be. The man said he thinks 2.5 months. That's older than plumeria and he seems like such a baby to me. I'm guessing three weeks old? He can't fly yet. 
I recieved my order from Global and tried to research the ingredients. I gave the birds, the pellets(they just played with them)  and the probiotics/brewers yeast in the water. They drank it and didn't skip a beat. The lice, mite, worm drops called endecto main ingredient is Ivermectine. Can I use this on the birds or do I have to wait three months like you suggested with the liquid de wormer?

Have a great night, 
Cat


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you want to give them something toxic so young? Can it not wait?
Is there reason to believe they have worms? Do they have lice or mites? I wouldn't treat them for no reason.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Just the answer I was looking for, thank you.


----------



## CatTheGreatBirdLvr (Jun 11, 2017)

Plumeria is itching like crazy and stamping her feet, I tried applying the seven garden dust on her yesterday and have tried the bath with apple cider vinager, maybe it's time for borax bath? I definatley don't want to give my birds anything toxic of course. I bought the Ivermectin thinking it would help not harm. I now nothing about birds that why I'm here gleening wisdom.  She was just sitting on my lap and I found a bug on me, I didn't actaully see the bug fall off of her, but I'm concerned it did. I'll post the best pics I can. Anyone recognize this bug?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like apigeon fly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How did you apply the Sevin? That works really well. It has always worked great in using it just once. You use a powder puff or cotton balls, and powder her well under the wings and tail. Then powder her tummy and back. Keep it away from her face. Can't imagine it not killing any bugs on your bird.

I thought a pigeon fly looked like a regular fly, only flatter. That is shaped more like a feather lice, only it's hard to tell how big it is in those pics. Nothing to compare it with in the picture. It looks larger than a feather lice. Go through your birds feathers and see if you see anything. If you do, then you didn't dust her well. That stuff works.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It looks like a feather lice, so if you go to this link, you can see some feather lice. The white bird has them, and shows how big they would look on the bird. Is that them?
https://www.google.com/search?q=pig...eij43VAhVKWz4KHYz-AdIQsAQISQ&biw=1280&bih=889


----------

